# Grow Box Forum



## justint420 (Dec 31, 2011)

Im new here as a few days ago. Love the site but noticed their is no grow nox forum. Think we could add one. As im a grow box grower and also love to see other ppl,s grow box,s.


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 31, 2011)

you mean this :

https://www.rollitup.org/groups/cardboard-box-growers-unite.html


----------



## stonerman (Dec 31, 2011)

hello there mr grow box grower. I know where your coming from, I was saying the same thing for a sub category on the outdoor section for guerrilla growing. Its like another art in itself. How would one tell the man in charge to add something like that? e-mail?


----------



## justint420 (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey guys. Thx. I just made a thread on my grow box under hydoponics/aeroponics. It,s titled My grow box. Go check it out. Thx


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 3, 2012)

We have a new forum for cabinet growers:


https://www.rollitup.org/stealth-micro-cab-growing/


----------

